# Conure cages !!



## Cloudehh (Jun 3, 2013)

after several months of research I've decided to buy a sun conure. A store near me breeds their own birds and hand tames conures so I've decided to purchase from there. 
they dont stock conure sized cages so ive been looking at near by stores and i found i cage that i think would be suitable.

the cage is http://http://www.petstock.com.au/Flight-Cage-322-w-Stand-80L-x-53W-x-152H/p/9325136090260

opinions? other options? i can go a bit bigger and a bit more expensive but this is probably the most perfect cage I've found that fits into my budget

thanks!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*your link doesn't work for me. I would recommend something like this so they have enough room to fly inside and they can still have lots of toys and perches  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Large-W...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d989befc*


----------

